# MilburnCreek?!



## K1 (Mar 15, 2017)

What ever happened to you man...Miss the recipes you post in here! Get back to work man:food-smiley-002:


----------



## Sully (Mar 15, 2017)

I talked to him not too long ago. Said he was focusing on getting things lined out for his retirement, I believe. Definitely had some good recipes.


----------



## squatster (Mar 15, 2017)

Did he stay with the lifting?
He was a good guy


----------



## squatster (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry
Sure he is still a good guy


----------



## Sully (Mar 16, 2017)

I dunno. We just had a brief exchange over PM. And yeah, he still is a good guy.


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

I remember this guy. Hopefully he starts posting again.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------



## gkn525 (Nov 1, 2017)

Man !!i missed out on his recipes,going to see if i can pull the posts up.i remember reading many of his logs,etc...just missed recipes,Im a former sou chef from the 90's-early 2000's


----------

